# Warning about Everyday Minerals!



## mk12 (Dec 22, 2009)

For those of you who use Everyday Minerals, you may want to swatch test any new products before using them on your face. This former member of the EDM forum (which was removed by the company shortly after they promised it would always remain) reports that she had a terrible reaction to a new jar of Abbott's Concealer, which cost her $200 in dermatologist costs. Everyday Minerals denied any change in the formula even though, according to this customer, the two jars were tested by the dermatologist and only the new one caused a reaction.

Quote:
Mineral Makeup Forums • Login One might hope that a company would express concern and sympathy when informed of such a situation, and investigate to make sure there wasn't an ongoing problem that could injure other customers, but they didn't seem to even consider the possibility.
You can read EDM's shocking and reprehensible response here:

Quote:
Mineral Makeup Forums • Login I apologize that you may have to register to read the above posts. It will probably be posted on a public site eventually, and I'll edit this post with that link in the future. 
But for anyone still using EDM products... you should definitely read the above and test any new products before using. Personally, I won't order from this horrible company ever again.

Here is a link to the update after the injured customer met with her lawyers:

Quote:
http://www.87px.net/mmf/viewtopic.php?p=13178#p13178


----------



## Galia (Dec 29, 2009)

Try to make a test on the skin of your forearm, so you can check if you have a reaction...

I read the thread about the "EDM Nightmare...". Scary... I have a lot of their products, probably I have to test all of them...


----------



## simisimi100 (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm very pleased from EDM's products, we need to test everything before we using it.

how are you Galia? did you get in to the forums in Israel?

יש עוד קומונה נחמדה שמדברת רק על איפור מינרלי ומוצרים טבעיים

Ã·Ã¥Ã±Ã®Ã¨Ã©Ã·Ã¤ Ã¨Ã¡Ã²Ã©Ãº Ã¥Ã Ã©Ã´Ã¥Ã¸ Ã®Ã©Ã°Ã¸Ã¬Ã© - Ã·Ã¥Ã®Ã¥Ã°Ã¥Ãº - ÃºÃ´Ã¥Ã¦ Ã Ã°Ã¹Ã©Ã­


----------



## Galia (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi Simi






רב תודות



, נכנסתי לשני הפורומים האלה, קומונות מכובדות מאוד, לא ידעתי שאצלינו מתעניינים באיפור מינרלי. אני גם יחסית "צעירה" בתחום...
Before all that problems with EDM will solved, I don't think I will order from them again... Really scary... I read all this thread about the drama of Hoyden... I can understand that their CS people are not so professional, ok... They are actually rude... In that case the owner or their manager can send them home or to some "training" to teach them how to treat the clients more effectively... but to deny the reformulation of their products that caused allergic reaction? And not to mention it on the product label... It is not so smart...


----------



## akathegnat (Dec 31, 2009)

Isn't this true though with all cosmetics? You can have a reaction from something in it? Everyone has different skin types and what works for some doesn't work for others. Doesn't mean that they are intentionally trying to harm their customers. I'm not trying to defend any one company, but remember any product from any company can cause problems if someone has an allergy to something in it.


----------



## Galia (Dec 31, 2009)

Originally Posted by *akathegnat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Isn't this true though with all cosmetics? You can have a reaction from something in it? Everyone has different skin types and what works for some doesn't work for others. Doesn't mean that they are intentionally trying to harm their customers. I'm not trying to defend any one company, but remember any product from any company can cause problems if someone has an allergy to something in it. You are right, but this problem is not about the allergy... That girl (Hoyden) was using the same concealers before without any allergic reaction. She's bought the new ones (the same concealers!) and got a very bad reaction, her dermatologist made a test and found out that only the new versions of both concealers cause an allergy. So she e-mailed to EDM a very polite letter, explaining them the situation, asking if there was reformulation of these two products to check out which ingredient has caused her reaction... Their answer was more than rude, they said she is a liar, an idiot, they denied the fact of reformulation of the products, they said they are not responsible for her acne problem and they don't want to talk to her anymore... A really disgusting letter... And I understand that the new versions of these two concealers have caused the same reaction on other people... That is a problem, EDM is denying the fact of reformulation, they didnâ€™t change the list of Ingredients, but they have changed the products. The dermatologist of Hoyden made a test of the old concealers and new ones, and her conclusion was â€“ there were not the same productsâ€¦


----------



## akathegnat (Dec 31, 2009)

That's a problem if they are trying to hide something intentionally. I wasn't in anyway trying to be rude or uncaring.


----------



## Galia (Dec 31, 2009)

I am really sorry if I've made an impression that you are uncaring... I just tryed to explain what happened (at least what I understand from this thread).


----------



## Hoozey (Dec 31, 2009)

Originally Posted by *akathegnat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Isn't this true though with all cosmetics? You can have a reaction from something in it? Everyone has different skin types and what works for some doesn't work for others. Doesn't mean that they are intentionally trying to harm their customers. I'm not trying to defend any one company, but remember any product from any company can cause problems if someone has an allergy to something in it. I agree. I used BE foundation for years without an issue. Then one winter it just wreaked havoc on my skin- it itched and burned and made my eye lids all red and scaly. They didn't change the formula but apparently my skin no longer liked it. If EDM did change the formula, they really should let customers know. Sometimes it can just be something as simple as the ratios of ingredients. I know I can't take high zinc oxide in MMU


----------



## lilkimiko124 (Dec 31, 2009)

I will not wear Everyday Minerals. Try to use chemical-free/organic/vegan materials!


----------



## mk12 (Dec 31, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Galia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You are right, but this problem is not about the allergy... That girl (Hoyden) was using the same concealers before without any allergic reaction. She's bought the new ones (the same concealers!) and got a very bad reaction, her dermatologist made a test and found out that only the new versions of both concealers cause an allergy. So she e-mailed to EDM a very polite letter, explaining them the situation, asking if there was reformulation of these two products to check out which ingredient has caused her reaction... Their answer was more than rude, they said she is a liar, an idiot, they denied the fact of reformulation of the products, they said they are not responsible for her acne problem and they don't want to talk to her anymore... A really disgusting letter... And I understand that the new versions of these two concealers have caused the same reaction on other people... That is a problem, EDM is denying the fact of reformulation, they didn’t change the list of Ingredients, but they have changed the products. The dermatologist of Hoyden made a test of the old concealers and new ones, and her conclusion was – there were not the same products… Exactly! Thank you for explaining the situation so well. It wasn't just a random allergic reaction to a product... it was supposed to be the exact same product, and only the new one causes a severe reaction - even when tested side by side by a dermatologist. EDM refused to admit that they changed it in any way, and their response to the injured person was incredibly offensive.

Originally Posted by *Hoozey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I agree. I used BE foundation for years without an issue. Then one winter it just wreaked havoc on my skin- it itched and burned and made my eye lids all red and scaly. They didn't change the formula but apparently my skin no longer liked it. *If EDM did change the formula, they really should let customers know. *Sometimes it can just be something as simple as the ratios of ingredients. I know I can't take high zinc oxide in MMU

Unfortunately EDM has previously changed ingredients without properly updating the label to reflect the change. It was discussed on the forum they ended up removing, very soon after they promised it would always be there.
They also send out jars that can be anywhere from 10% to 45% empty and refuse to do anything about it other than give out bogus excuses. One customer dis-service rep says it's from shipping and you just have to shake them vigorously and the jars will magically be filled. Then the next rep says, oh no - you shook them?!! That's why they're almost have empty... you compacted the powder even more. Total BS.


----------



## Kagrish (Jan 4, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Hoozey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I agree. I used BE foundation for years without an issue. Then one winter it just wreaked havoc on my skin- it itched and burned and made my eye lids all red and scaly. They didn't change the formula but apparently my skin no longer liked it. If EDM did change the formula, they really should let customers know. Sometimes it can just be something as simple as the ratios of ingredients. I know I can't take high zinc oxide in MMU

I thought I read somewhere that BM foundations added bismuth oxychloride in it?
Changing ingredients without labeling the products or posting it on the site is VERY dangerous and highly unprofessional on EDM's part!


----------



## Hoozey (Jan 5, 2010)

Originally Posted by *mk12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Exactly! Thank you for explaining the situation so well. It wasn't just a random allergic reaction to a product... it was supposed to be the exact same product, and only the new one causes a severe reaction - even when tested side by side by a dermatologist. EDM refused to admit that they changed it in any way, and their response to the injured person was incredibly offensive.


Unfortunately EDM has previously changed ingredients without properly updating the label to reflect the change. It was discussed on the forum they ended up removing, very soon after they promised it would always be there.

They also send out jars that can be anywhere from 10% to 45% empty and refuse to do anything about it other than give out bogus excuses. One customer dis-service rep says it's from shipping and you just have to shake them vigorously and the jars will magically be filled. Then the next rep says, oh no - you shook them?!! That's why they're almost have empty... you compacted the powder even more. Total BS.

I like your use of "customer dis- service rep" LOL I find that being up front with people, even if you make a mistake, is the better way to go! I recently got a notice from the gas company for me to contact them. Apparently they stopped billing us when they had changed out the meter a little while ago, so they just wanted to let me know that the next bill was going to be large and just call them if I need to set up payments since they messed up. I appreciate their being upfront about the mistake and possibly saved me freaking out when the bill came. LOL

Originally Posted by *Kagrish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I thought I read somewhere that BM foundations added bismuth oxychloride in it?
The original formula definitely has Bismuth Oxychloride-- I used it for many years w/out issue but then had reaction (probably because my skin is getting drier as I get older) Actually how I found MuT was because of this issue and my search for new mineral foundation LOL


----------



## carmonious (Jan 5, 2010)

We don't know for sure if the ingredients really changed or if it is just a reaction that this particular person had though, right?


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 5, 2010)

It's possible that the newer concealers had more of an ingredient that she's allergic to, causing her to have a noticeable reaction. It could just mean that their batches are inconsistent as opposed to them actually changing the formula.

And as far as the loose minerals coming with 10% to 45% empty space, loose minerals will settle quite a bit. Also, they do say on their website that the filling of the jars is automated, so the amount of product may vary some.

Honestly, I think either of these problems could be encountered with any cosmetics company.

However, their treatment of the customer is not right. It's never ok to call a customer names.


----------



## marions (Jan 5, 2010)

Yes, we can't know for sure they changed the ingredients or mislabeled the product (both happened before, they admitted it on the forum) or had a bad batch (it happens and can happen to anyone no matter how good your quality control is, but they had a contaminated batch last year, I don't know exactly when, and now they insist it could never ever happen to them). It is possible neither happened - their batches _are_ inconsistent. I agree all of this can happen to any company, what's important is how they deal with the problems and how they treat their customers (awfully in this case).

However, I don't think sending jars with huge air pockets to a group order was OK. Air pockets had never been so big - only in this case of a group order. Also, in a response to customers' complaints they said to shake the jars - that the jars would become fuller, then some people did that and nothing changed, and they responded in another e-mail that we shouldn't have shaken the jars, that it's the reason there's less product.

One more thing, there are at least three people who had a reaction - allergic, no breaking out as EDM suggested in their e-mails, though only one of them had to go to a doctor.


----------



## Lovelyskincare (Jan 5, 2010)

People need to be extra careful while shopping for makeup and skin care products. This is where the expert and user review comes handy.

thelovely.ca

website


----------



## trishkebab (Jan 14, 2010)

this is scary, although i have been happy with EDM. but i will definitely do a test patch when i open my new packs. thanks for the tip guys!


----------



## Hoyden (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Ladies - I thought I should add in here that I did have laboratory testing done that confirmed that the formulations had changed, but the labels had not.


----------



## Geek (Nov 18, 2010)

Please write about it here and then, if you take direct content from your blog, then source it with a hyperlinks.  Please don't just say read about it more on my blog.

Thanks!
 



> Originally Posted by *Hoyden* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi Ladies - I thought I should add in here that I did have laboratory testing done that confirmed that the formulations had changed, but the labels had not.


----------



## LAminerals (Nov 20, 2010)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Hoyden*Â /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hi Ladies - I thought I should add in here that I did have laboratory testing done that confirmed that the formulations had changed, but the labels had not.Â Â 

Â 


I'm not going to negatively comment about another company, because obviously I have one. But I did want to throw this info in. Not sure what you mean by the formula changed. Did the ingredients change or just the percentages? A label can remain the same even if a company increases or decreases some of the ingredients. The FDA requires cosmetic labeling to be listed in descending order of predominance. So if they had 70% of titanium dioxide and 50% zinc, and they bumped up the zinc to 69%, it would still be listed right after the titanium! The label wouldn't change but how it felt or reacted on your face might very well change. Also, base ingredients are sold in about a zillion different treated forms. You can get jojoba treated mica, silica treated, etc etc...so swapping out plain mica for a treated one might not change the ing list either if you already use jojoba or other silicas in the formula. Lastly...suppliers can screw up. I've had 20 kilos of multiple powders arrive mislabeled by the supplier. Luckily I caught it before we used it!


----------



## smile:) (May 18, 2011)

I have read all the letters from EDM in Hoyden's blog

in face, they did not use the word" idiot"

i think they were just trying to find out what happened

however, because Hoyden is too angry

so she think EDM thought she is a idiot and wrote a letter back with angry words

the letter made EDM angry too

and if they really did not change their formula

the accusation of changing formula is a big issue

so they used some strong words in the next letter


----------



## LeHinomoto (May 18, 2011)

I'm not suprised from doing some research about EDM. But I honestly think EDM should've handled it better with Hoyden with those letters. It was just plain unprofessional how they handled that situation with her. But if more than one person is getting a really bad reaction from that and reported to the company about the products. It should tell the company that they need to remove some of the ingridents that are causing the reactions. But a part of me is thinking that EDM doesn't test thier products before selling them on thier websites.


----------



## babyface387 (May 20, 2011)

Wow that is shocking! I have noticed that EDM formulas have changed for the worst. I've been using EDM for many years now, and it had always been so good. Made my skin look flawless and airbrushed but not fake looking. Now when I use EDM, my skin looks terrible. It looks dry and caked on, even though I do use the flat top brush to buff in my mineral foundation from EDM. Such a disappointment.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm still on a mission to find the perfect mineral foundation for my skin for everyday wear.


----------



## babyface387 (May 20, 2011)

Wow that is shocking! I have noticed that EDM formulas have changed for the worst. I've been using EDM for many years now, and it had always been so good. Made my skin look flawless and airbrushed but not fake looking. Now when I use EDM, my skin looks terrible. It looks dry and caked on, even though I do use the flat top brush to buff in my mineral foundation from EDM. Such a disappointment.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm still on a mission to find the perfect mineral foundation for my skin for everyday wear.


----------



## jiogirl (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks for letting me know that I'm not the only one reacting to Everyday Minerals. I thought I had an allergy to something else. I've been seeing dermatologist to clear things up. It always seemed that my face would itch and have light hives after putting it on. I think it's more the bamboo face powder, but it's happening on the base as well. I kept looking over the ingredients to see what is in it that I might be reacting to. Before using mineral makeup, my skin never broke out. I'm 40, so it's strange to start having bad skin now. I found that Bare Escentuals was to shiny (something in the mineral mixture), then I went to Sheer Cover (was not as shiny, but you get very little for you money and get stuck in an automatic shipping plan if you want to get the discount), then EDM seemed to work well in the beginning, but now I'm stuck with an itchy face. I try not to use it every day because my skin is less itchy. I'm now going to try IQ Pure Minerals (they have a starter kit) and Nvey Eco makeup (they have sample kits) and see how my skin reacts. They are supposed to be organic, vegan and have no GMO ingredients. I'm sick of my face reacting to all the junk in makeup.


----------



## Lysette (Aug 16, 2011)

The surprising thin g is that EDM is now going back to the all mineral makeup route in September (received a newsletter on that)


----------



## Givbish (Sep 6, 2011)

I gave up on EM. They used to be my favorite makeup brand, but now.. idk, they just seem shady. My face started itching and it just looked different. I've never had any issues with my skin, but when they supposedly changed their formula I noticed it got worse and worse. On top of it all, they don't seem to care about their customers anymore. Yesterday I bought foundation from Mineral Hygienics, which is supposed to be _really_ good. Has anyone tried them before?


----------



## Lysette (Sep 9, 2011)

Nope, but I have full sized foundations coming both from Meow and Lucy Minerals. EDM can bugger off for all I care.


----------



## Idhren (Sep 11, 2011)

There is always the possibility that EDM really DIDN't change the formula, but the reaction was a cumulative one. Sometimes people can become allergic only when there's enough exposure to the allergenic, or it can get worse little by little. This has happened to me with certain foods and with Bare Minerals too. As a kid I was never allergic to apples, or animals, and when I grew older my symptoms appeared and got worse and worse. Apples might have changed due to some vague explonations about gene manipulating or chemicals or what ever, but I'm quite certain our pet dogs and cats haven't been members of global industry conspiracys... hehe.

I know I sound like a heartless idiot at the moment, but are we really certain the dermatologist made the test right, or that it happened at all? Or perhaps there was a mistake at some point and something has accidently gotten into the new jar which wasn't a part of the plan. All I'm trying to say here that there are tons of things that could've happened and that we really don't know, and just because somebody is having an allergic reaction and is really angry about it and the company is acting unprofessional doesn't mean that the theory of the said angry person or anyone else's is accurate. There might not be a "conspiracy" or anything fishy other than some kind of assholeness in general in the company's part. That really doesn't mean they did change the formula or anything else for that matter. If there is a legal case going on, I'm sure we'll find out the truth behind this, whatever it might be.

Peace and Love, and remember to do the tests on your arm with any cosmetics you plan to use!


----------



## captainmac2 (Sep 13, 2011)

thats good advice, ive never used that brand before so ill keep that in mind if i ever decide to


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Sep 16, 2011)

i used edm for about 2 months, and i kind of liked it.. but not enough to continue. i noticed that my pores would actually be highlighted when using their MMU, and the make up would melt off my face in the sun. meh.. no thanks. i know how to buff in MMU, but it seemed like MMU is just not the right thing for me.

i switched back to liquid foundation, and i'm quite happy. i read that MMU can improve the looks of your skin but it didn't for me. it didn't make it worse, but it didn't make it better.. know what i mean? this was the main reason i wanted to use MMU, to do something nice for my skin.. since it didn't do it, and accented my "bad" spots, i went back to LF. skin's still the same, and i'm happy.

i still like EDM's eyeshadow pigments and blushes though.. never had a problem with them.


----------



## Givbish (Sep 16, 2011)

They have lost many costumers because of that rumour claiming that they changed the formula, so, if they didn't change it, wouldn't be an idea to make an official statement? Maybe they have, idek.


----------



## siouxcat83 (Oct 11, 2011)

In a related issue...

Some time ago, EM stopped listing ingredients for their product on their web site also, which bothers me as a customer. They changed the formula of the intensive foundation to use Lauroyl Lysine, which was fine with me, but others had a problem with it. It is NOT a mineral either, although it is technically "natural"; yet, their web site gave the impression the foundations were 100% mineral. They did NOT mention this ingredient change on the web site, so some people ordered the same foundation they had ordered for years &amp; did not know there was a change until they saw the new ingredients on the package. THAT is not fine with me. The lack of information does give the impression they are "hiding" things, which makes me as a customer uneasy.

IMO, they should communicate better with their customers regarding ingredient changes. A big part of the MMU market is people with sensitive skin; we are not just any other makeup consumer. MMU companies cannot deal with us the way MAC or NARS or whoever deals with their customers.

Those big label non-MMU companies may not list ingredients on their site &amp; make announcements about changes but:

1) Their products can be bought in-store, allowing free sampling of every product &amp; the ability to read labels pre-purchase

2) The bulk of their market is not made up of people looking for all natural products friendly to sensitive skin, and they did not build their business on that concept; whereas EM &amp; other MMU is largely patronized by such people &amp; was largely marketed to such people initially.

If they change their market &amp; customer service strategy because they want to target a different kind of customers, then they will lose many current customers. That is what is happening already. I can only assume it is worth it for them financially, as it reeks of losing integrity to become a bigger name brand.

As for their new "It formula" foundation which seems to be the replacement for the now discontinued Intensive foundation, I will not be trying it because there are no ingredients listed for it on their web site, and EM has not proved trustworthy in regards to ingredients.


----------



## bluepickle1 (Oct 11, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *siouxcat83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In a related issue...
> 
> ...



FYI, the new IT formula has ingredients listed on their website -- Mica (CI 77019), May Contain: Titanium Dioxide (CI 77891), Iron Oxides (CI 77491, CI 77492, CI 77499), Ultramarines (CI 77007) (http://www.everydayminerals.com/store/base/it/fairly-light-neutral-it.html) It is simply at the bottom of the page where it's the tab in between "details" and "usage".

From when I have started purchasing EM on and off for the past year, I have always seen their ingredients listed like that. Granted, I do not like the added ingredient of Lauroyl Lysine, it is listed on its website so it is up to me to purchase the item. 

Personally, I tried the semi-matte formula and it broke me out but I am willing to give the IT formula a go just b/c it has fewer ingredients. Mineral Hygienics is a good brand of mineral make up and essentially, the same formula as EM. However, the EM shade range is way superior so I become conflicted at times.

I didn't like EM in the past due its absurd shipping price to Canada ($22!!!) but they have changed that and offer a more reasonable rate ($3.50 for around $20 purchase) so I have no complaints. I will update when I try the new IT formula and they are pretty quick to ship as I ordered it today and apparently it is out their door and into my mailbox soon! Hopefully its new formula will be nice to my skin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## siouxcat83 (Oct 14, 2011)

Well, I am glad to see the ingredients are there! When I last shopped with them approx 2 years ago they were not, at least not to my memory, nor did they go up immediately when the formula change occured. I don't mind the Lauroyl Lysine though, I just want to know what I'm buying. When a product has the same name, but has been reformulated, then I think it's important to at least toss a "new formula!" tag by the product, especially if there are no listed ingredients on the site, _but even if there are_, it's a courtesy to long time customers repurchasing favorite items to inform them that they have changed somehow.

If the new IT line was in the same colors, then I'd probably be sucked back into EM, because I loved my olive fair intensive foundation like no other before or after....


----------

